# WLAN Cracking mit Android?



## Winduser (9. Januar 2011)

Hi,
gibts eigentlich schon apps um in Wlans zu kommen ohne das PW zu kennen?

ich mein das es mit WPA2 nichts wird ist schon klar, aber gehts vllt schon mit den guten alten WEP´s?

bei Youtube findet man nix in der richtung. (und wenns annähernd so aussieht ist es auf Spanisch )

ich hab nicht vor mich gleich in jedes WLAN zu hacken das ich finde, aber als kleiner Geek interessiert es mich nunmal.


----------



## ich558 (9. Januar 2011)

Ohhh... heikles Thema hier mal sehen wie lange hier noch offen ist 
Um deine Frage noch schnell zu beantworten- nein denke nicht. Ein Smartphone hat niemlas die Power ein PW zu knacken selbst wenns nur WEP ist


----------



## Winduser (9. Januar 2011)

wäre schade wenns ein Mod gleich wieder löscht. schliesslich ist das nur ein Theoretischer Thread. 

aber wegen der Power, es gibt doch schon den Nachfolger vom Optimus (glaube so hiess es), das einen Dualcore 1Ghz Prozessor hat. das müsste doch genug Power sein fürs WEP!

beim WPA2 hilft ja leider (im Moment) nur Bruteforce, und da ist man ja selbst mit GPU Support je nach Passwort ewig dran.


----------



## ich558 (9. Januar 2011)

Wenn es überhaupt möglich ist mit dem Handy Wlans zu hacken dann wohl mit einer App des inoffiziellen Appstores Cydia fürs iPhone- die Typen könnten sowas locker programmieren.  Trotzdem denke ich reicht selbst ein DualCore mit 1Ghz nicht aus....


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Januar 2011)

In diesem Forum gibt es keine Unterstützung für urheberrechtlich fragwürdige Basteleien!

*--closed--*


----------

